# Better?



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

This is my 4 week old I posted the wrong pics on my Las thread. Does this one look more up to par? Before I go uprooting it god forbid.... 

View attachment WP_20150602_09_54_15_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150602_09_54_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes better, but still small. 4 weeks from seed?  Have we gone thru what soil etc?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, it does look better, but like Rosebud said, it is still very small for 4 weeks.  And there must be a reason why.  so, let's go through your entire setup.

Space size--room dimensions, length, width. length?
Room environment--temperatures and humidity?
Lights--what kind, what size, how many?
Ventilation--type of ventilation, where fan(s) are located, what type?
Soil--What kind, did you add amendments?
Nutrients--what and how much are you feeding it?

It all goes into creating a nice healthy plant.  If one thing is not right, it can affect everything else.  At 4 weeks, you should have a lot more leaf sets than 4 or 5.  So, lets see if we can find  out why it is so small.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes better, but still small. 4 weeks from seed? Have we gone thru what soil etc?


 
its miracle grow all purpose soil in this pot I was advised to get fox farm which I will be doing in the next few days. The reason this one is a lil smaller than it should be is that honestly at the beginning of its growth it wasn't at the top of my priority list I was giving my attention to a couple others but since I've started to give her attention she was grown fast 75% of her growth you see has happened within the last week no lie I can't believe how fast.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

Miracle grow all purpose plant food diluted in water 3/4th strength, I was feeding three times a week with the third time being just water Ive started watering with food everytime now. miracle grow all purpose soil, space is 1'x2.5 10 feet tall closet. Its like a cubbie space to right inside my closet. 1 fluorescent grow light 2 cfl lights producing 1600 lumens each and I'm down to caring for only two plants I try to keep temp between 76 and about 85. I have a small fan up higher blowing air out of the closet and a box fan on low set on the floor blowing air into the closet. Did I leave anything out?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly what the humidity is I'm still look for a reader. I try to keep it more on the dry side is that good or bad


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh and when I repotted this one I put about 3 extra inches under soil cause she was beginning to stretch a little.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2015)

Do not repot unless you have good soil!

Please please quit using Miracle Grow products.  Not only are they not correct for good cannabis growth, but Monsanto is raping the earth and killing people with their poisons, all in the pursuit of the almighty buck.  I hope that my grandchildren and their children are going to have a good earth to live on, but I have serious concerns...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do not repot unless you have good soil!
> 
> Please please quit using Miracle Grow products. Not only are they not correct for good cannabis growth, but Monsanto is raping the earth and killing people with their poisons, all in the pursuit of the almighty buck. I hope that my grandchildren and their children are going to have a good earth to live on, but I have serious concerns...


 
absolutely I will not repot until I have the correct soil. And with advice from a couple of you lovely people I have been looking for other brands of plant food as well.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

A happy 28 day old plant from seed for reference


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

Well now we know why it is stunted. Get fox farm stat.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

If he pops the girl in some FFOF and does not try to nute her to death she should make a quick rebound, might even get a decent grow out of it. Good luck bro and green mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

That is true Kraven.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 4, 2015)

Excellent advice you guys ima she though just for reference lol. You guys gave me a little confidence back been getting discouraged but this particular plant is turning that around for me its grown quite a bit in the last few days.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 4, 2015)

This is three days since the first two pics on this thread now its starting to really grow I think I will repot her tomorrow I ordered the foxfarm off of amazon thanks again 

View attachment WP_20150604_10_31_24_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150604_10_30_23_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 8, 2015)

better and better every day I have to move the main light over her up a couple inches every day. Gotta love progress thanks everyone and I will continue to read and perfect. I can't wait for the feminized seeds I ordered. 

View attachment WP_20150608_09_59_21_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2015)

Yay.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

She is nice and green and looks happy.  I see a spray bottle there....if you are misting the plant, please quit it.  

Now that the soil is fixed, tell us about your space--size, type and wattage of lights, ventilation, etc.  You still have a long way to go, so let's see if we can head off any problems before they happen and have your space the best it can be for the seeds you have coming.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks a lot better then when you started the thread. THG, Rose and Krav give GOOD advice, they won`t steer ya wrong. Ya got it turned around, keep it up. Green mojo to ya.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2015)

Looking good. I've only grown for a few weeks before I pulled the plug, but this is a very rewarding experience. Not to mention the bonus you can get at the end.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 9, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> She is nice and green and looks happy. I see a spray bottle there....if you are misting the plant, please quit it.
> 
> Now that the soil is fixed, tell us about your space--size, type and wattage of lights, ventilation, etc. You still have a long way to go, so let's see if we can head off any problems before they happen and have your space the best it can be for the seeds you have coming.


 
I was misting but quickly realized it like burns the leaves not a happy plant I just use it now for pouring water into the soil.  I'm still using CFL lights 3 that put off 1200 lumens a piece and a florescent grow light I think it said 17 watt I'll have to double check. The space she is in now is 1.5 feet by 3 feet and about 12 feet high but there are shelves I can remove easily. Then there is another section of the closet that is 2.5 by 3 feet 12 feet high as well I have a small fan pulling in air from below and I small fan on a shelf blowing hot air I assume out. Idk seemed practical in my head.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 9, 2015)

:| it's not very sophisticated. But I'm on a cash flow hault shortly. 

View attachment WP_20150609_002.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jun 9, 2015)

Do you have a way you can enclose it?  Even with cardboard painted flat white on the inside.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

Get rid of the foil.  Regardless of what it looks like, foil is a poor conductor of light.  You need to enclose it, as gantt said.  I do understand being short on cash, but you are not going to be able to grow a plant though with only 3 1200 lumen CFLs.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 10, 2015)

Its an emergency blanket is that the same as foil I read that aluminum foil was bad. I had the walls pretty much wrapped in it at one point. Is it better to just paint the walls white cause that I have and can be done easily and yes I have wood I could cut to size to enclose it. Should I like completely close it off or just around the sides?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 10, 2015)

Should I choose a more adequate space instead.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok and lights I could use help with lighting for sure I've read alot but at this point all the info is contradicting itself, so some info from some gentle folks with experience . Would probably serve me better.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

White flat paint is a great idea. It is the most reflective. Yes, enclose your space and paint it white.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Its an emergency blanket is that the same as foil I read that aluminum foil was bad. I had the walls pretty much wrapped in it at one point. Is it better to just paint the walls white cause that I have and can be done easily and yes I have wood I could cut to size to enclose it. Should I like completely close it off or just around the sides?


 
No, an emergency blanket is fine.  Try to get it as smooth as possible.  Any surface that reflects well will work.  I prefer flat white paint to about any surface because it is inexpensive, a good reflector and is easy to clean.  You will want a reflective surface all the way around, but it does not need to be totally enclosed--you still need air exchange.

Is your goal here to just get this one plant through harvest or do you think that this is something you are going want to do again?  This will determine what we recommend to you for lights.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, an emergency blanket is fine. Try to get it as smooth as possible. Any surface that reflects well will work. I prefer flat white paint to about any surface because it is inexpensive, a good reflector and is easy to clean. You will want a reflective surface all the way around, but it does not need to be totally enclosed--you still need air exchange.
> 
> Is your goal here to just get this one plant through harvest or do you think that this is something you are going want to do again? This will determine what we recommend to you for lights.


 
I definitely want to keep doing so although I'm a little short on cash now I am willing in the near future to lay down some bucks on lighting  for sure. So I am very open to a range of suggestions.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

If you give space lxwxh and how much money your wanting to spend I'm sure everyone can direct you to a nice setup.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 19, 2015)

This growing thing is expensive.  If we could do it with 3 CFL lights, everyone would be doing it.  But unfortunately, it takes a lot more than that.  I do try and let new growers know that there IS a reason that cannabis is expensive--it is expensive to set up a grow space (or two), it is hard to grow, and it takes quite a long time--about 4 months from seed to smoke.  

It is tougher when funds are limited as there are so many "must haves".  CFLs often look good to new growers, but the fact is, _when you get as many as you need_, they are more expensive to buy, more expensive to power, create more heat, and produce far less bud.  Just to give you an idea, the lights you have now are adequate for a space that is only 13" x 13".  I really recommend T5 fluoro tubes for flowering.  You need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft, with bulbs in the 6500K range.  For flowering, and on a budget, HPS is probably best for flowering.  You want a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft, but most of us run a lot more.  You will also need a good quality exhaust fan, an oscillating fan,  and misc other things like ducting.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jul 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> This growing thing is expensive. If we could do it with 3 CFL lights, everyone would be doing it. But unfortunately, it takes a lot more than that. I do try and let new growers know that there IS a reason that cannabis is expensive--it is expensive to set up a grow space (or two), it is hard to grow, and it takes quite a long time--about 4 months from seed to smoke.
> 
> It is tougher when funds are limited as there are so many "must haves". CFLs often look good to new growers, but the fact is, _when you get as many as you need_, they are more expensive to buy, more expensive to power, create more heat, and produce far less bud. Just to give you an idea, the lights you have now are adequate for a space that is only 13" x 13". I really recommend T5 fluoro tubes for flowering. You need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft, with bulbs in the 6500K range. For flowering, and on a budget, HPS is probably best for flowering. You want a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft, but most of us run a lot more. You will also need a good quality exhaust fan, an oscillating fan, and misc other things like ducting.


 
 that actually helps in itself quite a bit. Thank you I'll start from that info.


----------

